# Napa Valley Timeshare



## ruthjayne (Mar 4, 2006)

We are considering a trip to Napa, Cal next summer.  Has anyone any knowledge of or stayed at RiverPointe Napa Valley or WorldMark Windsor?  They are the only two that II offers.

Can you give me ideas on some great tours...wineries, of course, but also some family ideas, as we are taking our teenagers.  Biking?  Walking tours?


----------



## roadsister (Mar 4, 2006)

The Charles Schultz museum would be interesting.
A trip over to the coast also.


----------



## debraxh (Mar 4, 2006)

I've never stayed at either, but there are TUG reviews for both.

It's a beautiful area with lots to do and my favorite site is:
http://www.winecountry.com

In addition to winery information, there are maps, event calendars, links to all sorts of activities and even a forum/message board.


----------



## blr666 (Mar 4, 2006)

Shell Vacations is opening another one in Napa in the summer of 2006.  I forgot what it is called but they have info on it on their website.  It looks nice.


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 4, 2006)

You would also be fairly close to San Francisco, which your teenagers would really like.  Not sure how long you will be there or if you want to make a small road trip.

We just got back from a great California trip, and spent one night in Napa.  It sounds like we just missed the bad weather.


----------



## madherb (Mar 5, 2006)

We just spent a week at Windsor and really enjoyed it.  The weather was perfect.  The resort must have been fairly full judging from the parking lot but we didn't hear much or have any problem with facilities.  The large outdoor pool was heated and there are several hot tubs available.  The unit (2br2ba) was nice and decent size for 4 although not spacious.

can't really give you much info on activities.  There is a golf course associated with the resort but we spent all our time winerying.  There are enough wineries and tasting rooms to keep you busy for more than a week in just Sonoma county.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Russian River*

Not too far away from Windsor is the Russian River.  You can find lots of activites there during the summer months.  If you write an e-mail to the Windsor Resort I'm pretty sure they could give lots of suggestions.  They were real helpful to us when we were there the last week in December.  
Bart


----------



## swift (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is a link to Healdsburg Chamber which is 5 min North of Windsor. This can give you a few ideas as well. http://www.healdsburg.org/hbg_chamber/index.asp


----------



## sultan_sfo (Mar 7, 2006)

*Wine Tasting*

There is Napa Valley and then there is Sonoma Vineyards. Riverpointe is in Napa. Worldmark Windsor is in Sonoma. It takes one hour each way to go from one to the other. Napa is very touristy in summer and the tasting is more expensive, rushed, and impersonal. Sonoma (including Russian River and Dry Creek) wineries are very friendly and tasting fees are nominal. Napa has the best dining -- including the "French Laundry" ($250 per persons with wine) at which us mortals can never get a reservation. Healdsburg in Sonoma county has some good dining. What used to be Chateau Souverain Winery and Restaurant at Geyserville about 10 miles from Windsor (excellent view and value) has now (as of 4 days ago) become Coppola. /Sultan


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 7, 2006)

We stayed at Worldmark windsor. It was great. The best part about the ts itself was that each unit had its own grill.  I have a picture trail about the wine tasting - not that much about the resort itself. But it is perfect. Nice pool (nothing fancy, but nice). Great game room, internet - 3 free computers, nice rooms.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=7935457&uid=500274&members=1


----------



## sultan_sfo (Mar 8, 2006)

*WiFi at WM Windsor*

WM Windsor now has WiFi available in each unit for $2.95 per day or $10 per visit (upto 9 days). /Sultan


----------



## ruthjayne (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for all of your info everyone!  I think we will probably make 2 weeks of it:  A week in SF and a week in Wine Country, somewhere.  Napa may be too touristy and expensive for us little 'ol midwesterners..I like things off the beaten path.  The Shell vacations resort looks beautiful also.  (Marriott goes for that Tuscan look also.  With all that huge furniture, I feel like I'm in "Land of the Giants"...remember that show? )

Thanks again.  It has given me something to start on!


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, if you are looking for off the beaten path and wine country, you might consider the Angels Camp area.  We just returned from a week there.  We stayed five nights at the Worldmark resort at Angels Camp and enjoyed the wineries, scenery, and other activities.  And it was off the beaten path in  California gold country.


----------



## madherb (Mar 9, 2006)

Actuall Windsor has high speed lan available in the units not Wireless unless it has changed in the past 2 weeks.  Also both my wife and I experienced intermittent problems with it even after having a tech come to the unit to look at it.  I was told at checkout that it was new and still had some bugs.  But at least they are trying.  If more places had WiFi or even just high speed Lans we could take more vacations.


----------

